

Ask HN: Browser Usage - alexnime

I'm currently building an app that will help designers and developers, however, it will rely on a browser extension.<p>I'm wondering which browser you use, so I can focus my attension to building the extension for that browser first (before the others).<p>Thank you in advance.
======
plasma
You should check out Firebreath at
[http://www.firebreath.org/display/documentation/FireBreath+H...](http://www.firebreath.org/display/documentation/FireBreath+Home)

I've used it for writing a cross browser plugin that's working under IE,
Firefox, Chrome and Safari (Mac OSX).

~~~
alexnime
Thanks plasma, but I'm not really looking for a framework to build a plugin at
the moment, just what browser I should target first (I'm hoping I can use HTML
& Javascript to build it.)

~~~
plasma
It really depends on what sort of plugin you're making.

How does the functionality of your plugin differ between browsers?

What I was getting at with Firebreath was that you could just write it once,
and target all browsers at once without writing any extra code.

Chrome and Firefox for example all use a common plugin system (so the same
plugin can just run in the same browser).

IE uses a different plugin system, but the Firebreath tool makes it so you
just compile once and it just works across all platforms.

